# m3 carbon fiber (look) mirrors, no question, just solutions



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i know tons of people were having trouble installing these, i tried to for about five minutes, got bored, and gave up. the other day my driver side mirror got knocked off, so i pulled the ebay special mirrors out of the trunk and started trying to figure out a way to put them on. i looked at them for a second, and realized the mounting plate that was the same color/print as the mirrors comes off, (felt really stupid by the way) and the other mounting plates screw on in its place. it put them on and they fit fine. i read all over the forums and noone ever said anything about taking off the mounts that come on the mirror. it was very simple after that was done. am i a tard, or is everyone else worse off than me.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i took that mounting plate off too and it did make the mirror fit better but they still look a lil funny to me. maybe its cuz the mirror portion is so small compared to the OEM mirror and im just not used to it yet, i dunno.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> i know tons of people were having trouble installing these, i tried to for about five minutes, got bored, and gave up. the other day my driver side mirror got knocked off, so i pulled the ebay special mirrors out of the trunk and started trying to figure out a way to put them on. i looked at them for a second, and realized the mounting plate that was the same color/print as the mirrors comes off, (felt really stupid by the way) and the other mounting plates screw on in its place. it put them on and they fit fine. i read all over the forums and noone ever said anything about taking off the mounts that come on the mirror. it was very simple after that was done. am i a tard, or is everyone else worse off than me.


post pix im interested in seeing what this looks like acutally installed on a 200sx/sentra.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

me too
lets see em


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> me too
> lets see em


yeah, def. get some pics up. I want to see how they look since i always thought they were a big joke


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

okay, i will say that the plate hangs off the top of that black triangle where the stock mirror goes, but i think i can dremel off the part that looks a tad, and i do mean just a tad, akward. no sarcasm, seriously, i think they look decent, even mom likes em ok. my gf is supposed to get a camera for christmas, oh wait, christmas was 3 days ago, i guess she's not getting a digital camera. i don't know, some time this week i should have access to a camera, i will try to post pics. i need a host right>? - jeff


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

where are the pics ?????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> i need a host right>? - jeff



gee wilackers! u sure do!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just email the pics to me at [email protected] and ill host them for you


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> where are the pics ?????





jeffinbham said:


> i don't know, some time this week i should have access to a camera, i will try to post pics.


i have to work out the camera situation


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

better harry up with the pics, otherwise the mods will assume this thread for useless and close it.


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> better harry up with the pics, otherwise the mods will assume this thread for useless and close it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pointing too skyward for my taste
nice ride nonetheless


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i was going to say they look a bit, odd, but your motor is ALOT bigger than mine 

nice work on the car as a whole man!


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

jeffinbham said:


> okay, i will say that the plate hangs off the top of that black triangle where the stock mirror goes, but i think i can dremel off the part that looks a tad, and i do mean just a tad, akward. no sarcasm, seriously, i think they look decent, even mom likes em ok. my gf is supposed to get a camera for christmas, oh wait, christmas was 3 days ago, i guess she's not getting a digital camera. i don't know, some time this week i should have access to a camera, i will try to post pics. i need a host right>? - jeff


I used the plate it came wit all I had to do was redrill new mounting holes next to the original holes & the outcome was fab, cant see why anyone didnt think of this


----------

